# Fahrradhelme unsicher?



## Spade (16. April 2007)

Hallo,

meine Frau als Lehrerin lässt Schüler an Fahrradtouren nur mit einem Fahrradhelm teilnehmen. Nun haben sich wiederholt Eltern zu Wort gemeldet, dass Fahrradhelme angeblich Genickbrüche fördern würden  . Quellen konnten sie für diese Behauptung nicht angeben. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Unrest (16. April 2007)

Ich halte nicht viel davon.
Ist klar, dass es mehr Tote durch Genickbrüche, als durch aufgeplatze Schädel gibt, wenn Helme getragen werden...
Finde das Verhalten der Eltern und das deiner Frau 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bick (16. April 2007)

Ja, davon hab ich auch mal was gehört. Aber leider keine zuverlässige
Quelle zur Hand.

Bedenklich sollen Helmtypen sein, die recht weit im Bereich des Hinter-
kopfes in Richtung Genick ausgeformt sind. Bei einem Sturz auf Vorder-
seite des Helms wirken die Hebelkräfte so stark, daß die Rückseite des 
Helms starken Druck auf den Bereich des Genicks ausübt.

Näheres weiß ich da leider auch nicht.


----------



## fl1p (16. April 2007)

Ohne Helm ist dann wenigstens nicht nur das Genick gebrochen, sondern auch der Kopf nur noch ein Häufchen Matsch.Wenn schon denn schon...


----------



## Spade (16. April 2007)

Bick schrieb:


> Ja, davon hab ich auch mal was gehört. Aber leider keine zuverlässige
> Quelle zur Hand.
> 
> Bedenklich sollen Helmtypen sein, die recht weit im Bereich des Hinter-
> ...



Wie z.B. der Giro Indicator?
http://www.bikestuff.nl/catalogus/images/indicator.jpg


----------



## Bick (16. April 2007)

Nein, wohl eher nicht. Wie man sehen kann, ist die Weitenver-
stellung im Bereich des Hinterkopfes zu erkennen. Diese sitzt
üblicherweise ca. 2 Finger breit oberhalb des 1. Halswirbels.


Ich denke da eher an die Modelle, die man so für 5 - 7 EUR in
diversen Baumärkten bekommt. 

Ich erinnere mich noch daran, als das mit den Helmen für Kids
anfing. Da gabs mal ein Modell komplett in Neonpink. Die 2. Farbvariante
war komplett Neongelb. Haste bestimmt mal gesehen. 
Dieser Form trau ich eher nen Genickbruch zu.

Abgesehen davon nutzt der beste Helm nix, wenn er nicht richtig
auf dem Kopf sitzt. Mit was für Helmeinstellungen manche Eltern ihre
Kinder fahren lassen....


----------



## Falschabzweiger (16. April 2007)

Auch wenn man Schwachsinn eigentlich nicht weiterverbreiten sollte:

http://globike.net/showthreaded.php?Cat=0&Board=gear&Number=94732&page=63&vc=1

Fällt für mich alles in die Kategorie "Sicherheitsgurte führen zur vermehrten Strangulation" und "umgeschnallter Lawinenpiepser führt zu Rippenbrüchen beim Sturz".


----------



## kletteraffe (16. April 2007)

Aus genau diesem Grund sind doch die modernen MotoCross- u. Downhillhelme relativ weit im Nacken ausgeschnitten. Also im Gegensatz zu Modellen früherer Jahre...

Sollte also mit neuen Helmen kein Argument sein 

@Falschabzweiger
der Link is ja Hammer. Zitat -->

Ausserdem ist der Kopf darauf ausgelegt, im Fall des Falles, auf seiner eigenen Schmiere aus Blut und Wundsekret rutschen zu können um das Hirn vor Schleudertrauma und das Genick vor plötzlichem Stopp zu schützen.

Da fehlen mir echt die Worte oO Ich stell mir grad vor wie ******* wir nur mit Haut überm Schädel aussehen würden. Zum Glück hat die Evolution an Fahrradunfälle gedacht und uns ordentlich Schwarte als Helm verpasst hrhr


----------



## gorn (16. April 2007)

mein gott, ich weiss nicht mehr was ich jetzt von meinem helm halten soll  

aus Falschabzweigers link:  

"...Ausserdem ist der Kopf darauf ausgelegt, im Fall des Falles, auf seiner eigenen Schmiere aus Blut und Wundsekret rutschen zu können um das Hirn vor Schleudertrauma und das Genick vor plötzlichem Stopp zu schützen... "   

... hätt ich das vorher gewusst, hätt ich nich so viel geld für ne doofe kunststoffschale ausgegeben!   

Blut und Wundsekret 4 the win !


----------



## spOOky fish (16. April 2007)

Er hat jehova gesagt 

casartelli trug übrigens einen helm.


----------



## Stefan3500 (16. April 2007)

in den 2 sek des Sturzes ist bestimmt schon irre viel Wundsekret zur stelle.
So ein Bullshit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gorn (16. April 2007)

kletteraffe schrieb:


> Aus genau diesem Grund sind doch die modernen MotoCross- u. Downhillhelme relativ weit im Nacken ausgeschnitten. Also im Gegensatz zu Modellen früherer Jahre...
> 
> Sollte also mit neuen Helmen kein Argument sein
> 
> ...



... verdammt peinlich genau das gleiche 10 mins später nochmal zu posten. naja, ich hab halt beim stürzen zu oft nen helm getragen


----------



## Pilatus (16. April 2007)

Das Problem bestand früher, als die Helme noch ohne Kunstoff überzogen waren. also nur Schaum. Dieser hat sich beim Sturz mit dem Fahrbahnbelag verzahnt und der Helm/Kopf ist aprupt zum stehen gekommen, der Körper aber nicht.


----------



## Mad-Line (16. April 2007)

so mal was sachliches dazu

Radsportler mÃ¼ssen einen Schutzhelm tragen. Ansonsten erhalten sie bei UnfÃ¤llen mÃ¶glicherweise keinen Schadensersatz. Unter Hinweis auf die âHelmpflichtâ wies das Oberlandesgericht ...

http://www.olg-duesseldorf.nrw.de/presse/material/mitteil/2007-02-28-Helmtragepflicht.pdf


----------



## futo)maki (16. April 2007)

Mad-Line schrieb:
			
		

> so mal was sachliches dazu
> 
> Radsportler mÃ¼ssen einen Schutzhelm tragen. Ansonsten erhalten sie bei UnfÃ¤llen mÃ¶glicherweise keinen Schadensersatz.



Das klÃ¤rt die Frage leider nicht wirklich... und ist im Ã¼brigen auch nicht Sachlich. SchlieÃlich geht das noch in Revision. AuÃerdem ist das nur eine Pressemitteilung und nicht der Urteilstext.

[...]Von Freizeitradlern ohne âsportliche Ambitionenâ verlangt das Oberlandesgericht DÃ¼sseldorf nicht, dass sie einen Helm tragen. Hier gebe es keine entsprechende Ãbung.[...]

Dieser Satz sagt doch schon alles was man von dem Verfasser zu halten hat. Seid wann muÃ man das Tragen eines Helms denn Ã¼ben?


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (16. April 2007)

fakt ist, dass in deutschland noch keine helmpflicht besteht...


----------



## axl65 (16. April 2007)

oje,wieder mal die helmdiskussion!!! 

ich fahre mit helm weil ich:

-im gelände immer wieder äste oder zweige an den kopf bekomme
-mir das gefühl einfach mal mehr sicherheit gibt
-ich wahrscheinlich bei nem sturz die eine oder andere  platzwunde damit vermeide
-diese teile heute völlig stylisch aussehen
-ich meinen und anderen kindern als vorbild dienen möchte
-ich nicht versuchen möchte ob mein wundsekret auch zur richtigen zeit am richtigen ort ist
und weil ich sonst garnich bei meiner truppe mitfahren darf!!!

das mir der helm bei einem kapitalen crash nicht als allheilmittel dienen wird ist mir klar aber er wird einiges abfangen.
und wenn es denn reicht,daß ich mit 42 jahren nicht nochmal das alphabet lernen muss und zum bettnässer mutiere,nehme ich das tragen gerne in kauf!!!  

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## futo)maki (16. April 2007)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:
			
		

> fakt ist, dass in deutschland noch keine helmpflicht besteht...



Richtig.................................

Was mich zu einer traurigen erkenntnis bringt:

Wenn du deine Schüler ohne Helm fahren lässt und da schlägt sich einer den Schädel auf, bist du als Lehrer rechtlich auf der sicheren Seite.

Wenn du aber einen Helm vorschreibst.....und jetzt bricht sich das Kind dummer weise beim Sturz doch das Genick ist die Frage wie es dann ausschaut. Schließlich hast du ja entgegen der Bedenken der Eltern den (nicht vorgeschrieben) Helm eigenmächtig vorgeschrieben.

Naja, aber ich bin kein Jurist... weiß der Geier wie die das sehn


----------



## CURTIS100 (17. April 2007)

Jeder Helm muss doch erst geprüft werden bevor er auf den Markt darf sogar der aus dem Baumarkt für 3...!! Ich denke nicht dass auch in qualitativ schlechter Helm solche Auswirkungen hat...!! und außerdem fährt die Klasse nich Downhill oder sonstiges..... meine Meinung


----------



## gurkenfolie (17. April 2007)

filzhüte sind viel sicherer als helme, die gehen nicht mal kaputt wenn man sie aus dem 10ten stock wirft...


----------



## RePet (17. April 2007)

So ein quak mit käse 

Ein kumpel ist mal bei schneller fahrt gestürzt. Ohne helm wärs echt übel gewesen.


----------



## Backfisch (17. April 2007)

CURTIS100 schrieb:


> Jeder Helm muss doch erst geprüft werden bevor er auf den Markt darf sogar der aus dem Baumarkt für 3...!!



Genau, jeder einzelne wird geprüft, geröntgt, es werden Proben entnommen und die Zusammensetzung analysiert, danach bekommt der Helm eine Sicherheitsurkunde mit Originalunterschrift von der Gesundheitsministerin.
Es soll mir hier bloss keiner behaupten, dass man als Hersteller einfach so CE-Zeichen selber auf Produkte pappen darf!


----------



## Backfisch (17. April 2007)

Mad-Line schrieb:


> so mal was sachliches dazu
> 
> Radsportler mÃ¼ssen einen Schutzhelm tragen. Ansonsten erhalten sie bei UnfÃ¤llen mÃ¶glicherweise keinen Schadensersatz. Unter Hinweis auf die âHelmpflichtâ wies das Oberlandesgericht ...
> 
> http://www.olg-duesseldorf.nrw.de/presse/material/mitteil/2007-02-28-Helmtragepflicht.pdf



Eine Meinung eines Richters von einem OLG irgendwo  in D ist fÃ¼r das was ICH muss ungefÃ¤hr so relevant wie mein Musikgeschmack fÃ¼r Deine Geburtstagsparty.


----------



## Backfisch (17. April 2007)

...womit ich natürlich nix gegen Helme sagen wollte (bevor das einer reininterpretiert). Ich selber trage im Wald und in der Stadt einen Uvex-Helm und es ist mir total egal wie das aussieht. Er stört auch nicht und im Genick ist er sehr weit ausgeschnitten.


----------



## bofrost (17. April 2007)

Hallo !

Also ich fahre nur noch ohne Helm.

DENN: OHNE HELM FAHREN HEISST GELD VERDIENEN !

*Der Beweis:*
Nachdem ich mich letztes Jahr richtig lang im Wald gemacht habe, war der Helm kaputt (Totalschaden). Ich denke wenn ich den nicht aufgehabt hätte, hätte ich mir vom Krankenhaustagegeld ein neues Bike kaufen können ! 

Also ab jetzt nur noch ohne Helm, vielleicht kann ich das Arbeiten bald dran geben.

Mal im Ernst.....nie wieder ohne Helm. Lieber auch einen ordentlichen kaufen und auf den Sitz achten. Meine Tochter darf ohne Helm kein Fahrrad fahren !


----------



## bofrost (17. April 2007)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> filzhüte sind viel sicherer als helme, die gehen nicht mal kaputt wenn man sie aus dem 10ten stock wirft...



Jepp - unter diesem Aspekt fahre ich nur noch mit Sombrero !


----------



## futo)maki (17. April 2007)

bofrost schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Meine Tochter darf ohne Helm kein Fahrrad fahren !



Wie alt ist deine Tochter? ...nur Interesse halber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kletteraffe (17. April 2007)

futo)maki schrieb:


> [...]Von Freizeitradlern ohne âsportliche Ambitionenâ verlangt das Oberlandesgericht DÃ¼sseldorf nicht, dass sie einen Helm tragen. Hier gebe es keine entsprechende Ãbung.[...]
> 
> Dieser Satz sagt doch schon alles was man von dem Verfasser zu halten hat. Seid wann muÃ man das Tragen eines Helms denn Ã¼ben?



--> naja, das mit der Ãbung is Juristendeutsch und bedeutet schlicht, dass es nicht Ã¼blich fÃ¼r die zum BÃ¤cker radelnde Oma ist, nen Helm zu tragen!

Im Umkehrschluss ist derjenige, der mit Lycrageschmeide Kilometer schrubbt, mitm 2000,-â¬ CC-Fully seine Hausrunde fÃ¤hrt oder wie ich nen Trail mit Drops liebt *kein *Freizeitradler ohne "sportliche Ambitionen.

Konsequenz: Das OLG DÃ¼sseldorf wÃ¼rde wahrscheinlich eine Mitschuld erkennen, wÃ¼rde man ohne Helm bei einer der drei aufgezÃ¤hlten Situationen stÃ¼rzen (zb wenn man gegen eine Krankenversicherung klagt, weil diese irgendwann Leistungen nicht mehr bezahlen will).


----------



## [email protected] (17. April 2007)

ein tip für deine frau, vielleicht sollte sie mal mit einer großen wassermelone auflaufen und diese auf den boden fallen lassen ?!


----------



## bofrost (17. April 2007)

futo)maki schrieb:


> Wie alt ist deine Tochter? ...nur Interesse halber.



Fünwe - als praktisch 5 Jahre alt !


----------



## pepe2 (17. April 2007)

Spade schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meine Frau als Lehrerin lässt Schüler an Fahrradtouren nur mit einem Fahrradhelm teilnehmen. Nun haben sich wiederholt Eltern zu Wort gemeldet, dass Fahrradhelme angeblich Genickbrüche fördern würden  . Quellen konnten sie für diese Behauptung nicht angeben. Was haltet ihr davon?



Wahnsinn , Knickbrüche beim Klettern in Seilen auf dem Kinderspielplatz ist schon eher möglich, aber auf dem Rad???? Nee Nee Nee, das sind dann wohl auch die Eltern ,die aus Sicherheitsgründen ihre Kinder ungesichert zur Schule fahren.   Deine Frau hat recht , dass sie ihre Schüler nur mit Helm mitfahren lässt.


----------



## two wheels (17. April 2007)

Trottel! Was haben die lieber einen eventuellen Genickbruch der in etwa so wahrscheinlich ist wie vom Blitz getroffen zu werden oder einen Pflegefall fürs Leben nur weil der/ die kleine keinen Helm aufhatte? 

*offtopic*
Das gleiche mit denen Eltern die selbst keinen Helm anhaben, aber die Kinder dann schon  kann ich auch nicht so ganz nachvollziehen!


----------



## Schildbürger (17. April 2007)

Sollen die, die nichts im Kopf haben, ruhig ohne Helm fahren.
Da sage ich nur, natürliche Auslese.

Mal im Ernst:
Meine Tochter verlor mal ohne Grund das Gleichgwicht und stürzte auf dem Radweg.
Der neue Markenhelm war danach an einer Seite gebrochen.
Testweise bearbeitete ich zuhause die andere Seite mit dem Hammer, um zu sehen wieviel
Kraft nötig ist um sowas hinzubekommen.
UND DAS IST VERDAMMT VIEL.
Erst verformt er sich um die Energie aufzunehmen und dann erst bricht er.

Ohne Helm wäre der Schädel hin gewesen.






Alle anderen wenden sich vertrauensvoll an die: 
http://www.hannelore-kohl-stiftung.de/
http://www.hannelore-kohl-stiftung.de/Praevention/ein_helm_hilft/
http://www.wdr.de/tv/aks/spezialbeitraege/20040818_radunfall.jhtml

Vielleicht ist das auch was für die unverbesserlichen Eltern.
Edit 2:
Das Plakat sollte sich deine Frau ausdrucken und von den Eltern, deren Kinder KEINEN Helm tragen sollen unterschreiben lassen!


----------



## yellow_ö (17. April 2007)

Ist doch ganz einfach:

Einen Wisch unterzeichen lassen, in dem jegliche Verantwortung an irgendeiner Verletzung direkt auf die Eltern als Erziehungsberechtigte abgetreten wird. Möglichst deutlich (und schaurig) formulieren, so dass selbst die gebrochene Hand, weil über Ampel gefahren und von Karre leicht angestupst, nicht auf die Lehrperson zurückfällt.

oder

nicht mehr mitnehmen --> in die Parallelklasse mit der miesen Spinner-Englischprofessorin stecken 

Einfach nur  ham die keine anderen Probleme.
PS: die Meinung mit dem "mit wie schlecht eingestellten Helmen Eltern ihre Kinder manchmal rumfahren lassen" kann ich nur unterstützen!


----------



## Spade (17. April 2007)

Vielen Dank für Eure hilfreichen Kommentare!


----------



## korat (17. April 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Das Problem bestand früher, als die Helme noch ohne Kunstoff überzogen waren. also nur Schaum. Dieser hat sich beim Sturz mit dem Fahrbahnbelag verzahnt und der Helm/Kopf ist aprupt zum stehen gekommen, der Körper aber nicht.



völlig richtig, diese diskussion stammt aus den frühen 90ern, da gab es noch solche helme. ganz besonders die bereits erwähnten neonfarbenen kinderhelme, die auch noch mit einer extra-antirutsch-beschichtung versehen waren, sind damit gemeint. und irgendwie hat sich das natürlich gehalten.

und obendrein sehe auch ich ständig kinder, denen der helm halbherzig halbschief oben auf die mütze drauf geklemmt wird, damit es wohl gar spaßig ausschaut...

ein helm ist nur so gut wie seine paßform und richtige anwendung.


edit: hab gerade noch den link von oben gelesen!
_...Ausserdem ist der Kopf *darauf ausgelegt*, im Fall des Falles, auf seiner eigenen Schmiere aus Blut und Wundsekret rutschen zu können..._
ich wüßte ja zu gern, was wir gerade so für trendsportarten betrieben haben, als die evolution uns dieses feature verpaßt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (17. April 2007)

korat schrieb:


> ich wüßte ja zu gern, was wir gerade so für trendsportarten betrieben haben, als die evolution uns dieses feature verpaßt hat.


----------



## radolin (18. April 2007)

Ob der Helm nun einen Sturz aus voller Fahrt bremst, will ich nicht ausprobieren. Nur die unzähligen Male, wo ich mit dem Kopf in ungeschnittenes Astwerk oder im Fahrradbereich der Züge in die Haltestangen geraten bin und den Helm auf hatte, zeigen, wie sinnvoll so ein Teil ist.
Und dieser Unfug, dass der Kopf auf der eigenen Glitsche weiterrutscht und man dadurch besser geschützt ist, also da fragt man sich, was in diesen Leuten vorgeht. Die sollen diesen Vortrag mal auf den Intensivstationen halten, wo Kinder mit Kopfverletzungen liegen.


----------



## two wheels (18. April 2007)

Falschabzweiger schrieb:


> Auch wenn man Schwachsinn eigentlich nicht weiterverbreiten sollte:
> 
> http://globike.net/showthreaded.php?Cat=0&Board=gear&Number=94732&page=63&vc=1
> 
> Fällt für mich alles in die Kategorie "Sicherheitsgurte führen zur vermehrten Strangulation" und "umgeschnallter Lawinenpiepser führt zu Rippenbrüchen beim Sturz".



Wo kann man das Zeugs kaufen, das der Typ (der aus dem Link) geraucht hat??


----------



## Haardtattack (18. April 2007)

Hallo, liebe Helmfreunde,
alleine schon die vielen Äste und Zweige, die einem bei einem ordentlichen Trail an den Kopf klatschen machen meiner Meinung nach das Tragen eines Helmes sinnvoll.


----------



## swirrl (18. April 2007)

hi, hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen aber falls du sorgen haben solltest, dann hol deinem Kind doch eine ne hübsche Bmx schüssel, die ist sicher und so flach hinten dass du sich dabei bestimmt niemand das genick bricht


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (18. April 2007)

glaub du hast dir gar nichts durchgelesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter K (18. April 2007)

futo)maki schrieb:


> Richtig.................................
> 
> Was mich zu einer traurigen erkenntnis bringt:
> 
> ...





Da gibt es nur eins:

Die Eltern entscheiden, ob das Kind mit oder ohne Helm an der Ausfahrt teilnimmt und bestätigen dies mit der Unterschrift auf einem Vordruck auf dem darauf hingewiesen wird, dass für evtl. Folgen dann die Eltern und nicht der/die Lehrer/in haftbar gemacht werden können.

Übrigens, bei uns in der Familie wird generell mit Helm gefahren.

MfG


----------



## Backfisch (18. April 2007)

Nö, ich würde an der Regel "nur mit Helm" festhalten. Keine Extrawürste. Auf Klassenfahrt kann man ja auch nicht nen Zettel von den Eltern anschleppen, auf dem dann steht wann man ins Bett muss oder ob man Bier trinken darf. Wenn die Eltern wollen dass ihre Kinder ohne Helm radfahren dann sollen sie selber ne Radtour machen.

Wenn ich mit dem Auto unterwegs bin dann schnallt sich jeder Mitfahrer an, ansonsten fahre ich keinen Meter! Denn falls ich einen Fehler mache (Unfall o.ä.) muss ich mich für die Folgen verantworten, da kriege ich keinen Rabatt weil derjenige ja nicht angeschnallt war. Das ist dann fahrlässige Körperverletzung bzw. Tötung.

Und genauso gehts dem Lehrer: Falls ein Kind verunglückt und dem Lehrer eine (Teil-)Schuld zugesprochen wird, ist er wesentlich besser dran wenn das Kind nur ein aufgeschürftes Knie hat und keine Hirnverletzung. Da ändert irgend ein von den Eltern unterschriebener Wisch nicht viel.


----------



## fivepole (18. April 2007)

Nun mal von Kollege zu Kollegin,

mache jetzt zum dritten mal eine MTB Projektwoche mit 11 bis 16 Jährigen. Ohne Helm geht keiner an den Start. Das wird bereits bei einer Vorbesprechung geklärt. Erste Lektion ist das Anpassen des Helmes. Styroporschalen ohne Hartkunststoffoberschicht werden nicht akzeptiert.

Ein etwaiger Haftungsausschluss oder Ideen zur Abtretung der Verantwortung durch einen unterschriebenen Zettel der Eltern halten im Fall der Fälle nicht stand. Fürsorgepflicht, Aufsichtspflicht, Gefahrenbeseitigungspflicht etc.

Daher:

- Teilnahme nur mit Helm
- Klären, was ein "Helm" ist
- Sitz aller Helme prüfen und anpassen
- Wer das nicht mitträgt, ist raus

Und ganz persönlich:

- In den Jahren zwei sehr heftige Stürze gehabt
- Zwar beim BMX Training und Dirtjumpen und nicht beim Touren 
- Einmal Rettungshubschrauber, einmal RTW
- Beide Male wäre es ohne Helme bedenklich eng geworden

Grüße - Fivepole


----------



## Schmittler (18. April 2007)

Jetzt mal ohne etwaige Vermutungen, sondern fundiert auf juristischem Wissen:
Im Falle des Falles ist ein Schreiben mit Unterschrift, die von den Eltern Haftungsausschlüsse "bezeugen sollen" sinnlos.
Vor Gericht hält sowas nicht stand...Die Eltern, die sich vorher über Helme beschwert haben und evtl. solch ein Schreiben unterschrieben haben, werden die Ersten sein, die deine werte Frau verklagen!

Das bedeutet: Entweder mit Helm fahren (dann ist deine Frau aus dem Schneider) oder ohne Helm zu Hause bleiben, kurz und bündig!


----------



## baldur (19. April 2007)

Erinnert mich an das Argumment der Gurtmuffel unter den Autofahrern: 
"Ich schnall mich nicht an, weil ici dann bei einem Unfall, wenn das Auto brennt, nicht mehr raus komme".
Allerdings geschieht es recht selten, das ein Auto durch einen Unfall anfängt zu brennen!
Mag ja sein, das sich mal jemand durch einen Helm einen Genickbruch geholt hat, aber  der Helm hat wohl eher wesentlich mehreren Menschen vor Verletzungen / Tod bewahrt!


----------



## Egika (19. April 2007)

Leider ist die Funktion eines Gurtes bei der Begrenzung von Unfallschäden durch Unfallstatistik nachgewiesen.
Die Schutzwirkung eines Fahrradhelmes konnte bisher so noch nicht gezeigt werden. (In dieser Hinsicht hat der "Wundsekret"-Autor tatsächlich recht.)
Und eine Aussage, wie: "Ich hatte einen Unfall mit Helm, der Helm ist zerbrochen, ich hatte ne Beule. ==> Ohne Helm wäre mein Kopf jetzt Matsch" ist leider sehr subjektiv und kann die Schutzwirkung eines Helmes nicht nachweisen.

Mein persönliches Fazit: Helm auf beim MTBen im Wald wegen der Zweige im Weg. Kein Helm auf auf der Straße (ob RR oder Fahrradausflug mit Kindern).


----------



## Schmittler (19. April 2007)

mmhhhhhhh...wie war das nochmal? ich frage mich schon die ganze zeit, warum für motorradfahrer eigenntlich die helmpflicht besteht  ach so, die fahren ja unter umständen ein bisschen schneller als ein fahrrad fahrer...wahrscheinlich ist der kopf mit seinem "wundsekret" nur für geschwindigkeiten bis 81,874680 km/h ausgelegt...dann ist natürlich alles klar!


----------



## Schmittler (19. April 2007)

Egika schrieb:


> Mein persönliches Fazit: Helm auf beim MTBen im Wald wegen der Zweige im Weg.



...wahrscheinlich wohl eher wegen deinen zweigen im kopf...


----------



## MarkBB (19. April 2007)

Hi Leute,

zur Helmpflicht kann ich nur sagen:

Ich hab schon einige Stürze mitgemacht, besonders auf Beton oder Eis und ein Helm hat mich bis jetzt immer vor'm KH bewahrt. Ok, das waren immer Skates, aber die Geschwindigkeiten sicher höher als die von Kids auf Fahrrädern. Und wie es sich im Straßenverkehr verhält zeigt z.B. diese HP: http://www.tns-stuttgart.de/facts/helm.htm#001

Also: Saftey first! Auch wenn's "uncool" ist.

Grüßle Mark


----------



## Helfari (19. April 2007)

Schmittler schrieb:


> mmhhhhhhh...wie war das nochmal? ich frage mich schon die ganze zeit, warum für motorradfahrer eigenntlich die helmpflicht besteht  ach so, die fahren ja unter umständen ein bisschen schneller als ein fahrrad fahrer...wahrscheinlich ist der kopf mit seinem "wundsekret" nur für geschwindigkeiten bis 81,874680 km/h ausgelegt...dann ist natürlich alles klar!


Das ist doch eigentlich ganz klar. Das ist die Tranplantations-Lobby, die will dass Motorradfahrer an Genickbrüchen sterben, um so an die Organe ranzukommen.
Lieder stimmt es anscheinend aber wirklich, dass man sich in mancher Transplantations-Klinik auf den Frühling/Sommer und die Motorradfahrer "freut", da deren Organe oft noch intakt sind.

Hab inzwischen auch schon 2 Helme geschrottet, ohne dabei größere Verletzungen zu erleiden. Was ohne die passiert wäre, weiß ich zwar nicht, aber  besser wären die Stürze sicher nicht ausgegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

